# What questions to ask re loaning a horse at a riding school?



## Duvetdays (13 June 2013)

Hi all

I am returning to riding after some years (first after 25 years, then lots of riding 6 years ago for about 2 years, and nothing til now). My daughter is 13 and has been having lessons for four years and is shaping up to be a good wee rider....she also works on Saturdays at the stables where she rides.  

I have been offered the option of loaning a horse at a different stables, and am sorely tempted.  I will still have the odd lesson, but just want to school and hack etc.  The horse is a 7 year old who has been used by the riding school and is now for sale and I can loan her to be kept at these stables, with the option to buy if it goes well.  The loan charge is £30 per week, but I am not sure what this charge covers.  

I did loan a horse 6 years ago from stables in England when we lived there, and this was also £30 per week, and this cost covered everything.....I could ride as little or as often as I liked, and all vet/insurance/haylage/hard feed/livery/shoes etc costs were covered by the riding school owners.  They would also 'do' everything for my loan horse there, almost like full livery.....I obviously need to be sure that this is is the same deal, so to speak......

But....what else do you think I need to ask?  Do you think I am mad after only returning to riding a few weeks ago (although feeling good and confident about it, and intending to have lessons on her too)?

Feeling really excited.  My daughter and son (8) would continue their lessons at the first stables, but my daughter could also ride my loan horse at the other stables, and we may well buy her if it all goes well, and then would move her to the stables where my daughter works......the horse is a weight carrier, perfect mother/daughter share, 7 years old and about 15h.........

Any thoughts, suggestions welcome!

Btw, have lurked around here for a while - this is a great source of information and knowledge - glad I found you!


----------



## Honey08 (14 June 2013)

Hi,
Is it a loan or a share?  Usually for a loan you take over all care and costs of the horse (shoes, vet, keep etc) and don't pay anything per week, for a share you pay a weekly fee and get to ride certain days a week while the owner retains control...  If you're paying £30 per week then you are probably sharing the horse and shouldn't have to pay for anything else.  Most shares on here seem to be around £20/wk for two or three rides a week.  You need to find out what is covered and what isn't, what days you could ride etc.  Get it put down in a contract if you decide to go ahead.  I'd also ask what price they would want if you bought her, and get that down in writing too.

Other questions to ask, how is the horse kept, would you have to share jobs (mucking out etc), what sort of things has the horse done, is it good in traffic, what schooling has it done.

It does sound a tad hurried getting a horse on loan just as you've restarted riding, but it depends on how your riding is - if you're confident getting on most of the riding school horses and cantering/jumping I would say you would probably be ok.  Definately have lessons on the horse though.


----------



## JulesRules (15 June 2013)

I know some riding schools do these type of arrangements although don't know much about how it normally works I would expect they would still want use of the horse for lessons.  Very important to find out exactly what the terms are and especially what the notice is if it doesn't work out. Also, how much support would you get from the stables. 

I would say as long as notice terms are ok, why not. It could be good opportunity to get to know a horse before you decide to buy. Worst case is it doesn't work out and you end the agreement.


----------



## Duvetdays (16 June 2013)

Hi...thanks for your replies

I went to see the horse on Friday night with my daughter and husband.  I liked her a lot but felt a little alarmed when the YO had arranged for some livery girl to ride her first........then my daughter had a ride, and managed her really well, then myself.  I felt she was a little on the small side for me - she is around 14.2 and I am 5.7 with a 33 inch inside leg , but the YO said I looked fine   Having seen some video of me on her taken by husband, I think I look ridiculous!

Horse was not particularly well schooled, and turns out she is only really used for plods down the lane with tiny tots.  Asked all the questions I could think of, and was perturbed that YO had not thought of some of my questions, and that I would've been expected to pay half of any vet fees.....

I have had a working livery arrangement before (6 years ago) with a riding school horse, and it worked really well for me, as the days when I couldn't get there, I knew he was looked after and also ridden, and it was a fraction of the cost. 

Anyway, I went to another riding stables yesterday who offer this type of arrangement and it was much more professional. They had a suitable horse who is very experienced and is still used perhaps three or four times a week, in regular lessons with the same riders every week so I know when he would be available.  I can do as much or as little of his care as I can.  He (and I) would be covered under YO insurance policy, I have no responsibility for shoe, feeding, vet etc.  This horse is 16.2 and obviously a better size for me, and my daughter is quite tall for her age, and he can jump (which she is into, not me lol).  He has a little mud rash on hind legs which they're treating and it is clearing up, and he had a bad winter and is still to gain the weight back, but he is doing so slowly.....anyway, nothing that would bother me as a working livery loan. I have arranged a proper lesson on him tomorrow night, and if I don't 'gel' with him, they have a few other options.....I groomed him yesterday and spent some time in his stable, and he is lovely - even my husband liked him .  

So, altogether a better option, although further away!  Daughter will continue working and having her lessons at our close stable, and we will have our loan horse to ride at the other stable at other times, and husband (who is a complete beginner but taking lessons, can even have a plod round on him sometimes..best of both worlds, don't you think?


----------



## quavers (20 June 2013)

This sounds great much better option  x


----------

